# headlights suck!! I can't see anything in the dark!



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

I can't remember where I read this, but someone said that adjusting the lights would help out, how do you do this?


Also, can you keep the brights on? All I have done is pull back on the cruise for temporary bright lights.



Thanks!


----------



## rcline33 (Oct 6, 2004)

There are several threads that will explain how to adjust them and it will help a lot.


----------



## blankman (Dec 23, 2004)

I took mine back to the dealer to have them adjusted. Now my low beams blind oncoming traffic. Oh well, at least I can see them coming...

Haven't driven mine for two months but if I remember right pull is flash to pass and push is on.


----------



## Last (Jul 27, 2004)

Take a [email protected]@K at this thread HERE 

Haven't done mine yet but on my list. 

Last :seeya


----------



## 6spdgoat (Dec 23, 2004)

Thanks Last, just went out in the garage an adjusted them. Very simple!


----------

